# Black Water - Low Tide



## Bio77 (Feb 20, 2022)

So, I've wanted to build this for awhile, but I was really turned off by hearing that it was a subtle effect.  I finally got the LFO section breadboarded and was able to find that lowering the C38 value increases the depth range of the modulation.   In my build I went with a 47n cap, but I think I might have overshot it, I'm thinking the 82n might have been enough.  I also toyed around with shorting out the first half of the slew pot.  On the scope it seemed that it was killing the modulation as it is turned up, but in the functional unit it seems to work fine.  At full CW it sounds like a regular chorus, towards CCW it sounds like a warped chorus and at 50% more square wave character.  I dialed in the gate as described on the forum, I am getting some pretty heavy hiss on the last 1/3rd of the pot, which maybe could be dialed out with an adjustment, but the rest of the range is very usable.  I might just call this one done.

Enclosure is no-film on a Tayda powder coat.  The Black Water is in reference to @thewintersoldier  appraisal of this circuit  I've only played with it a little, but for now, I think it's pretty cool and definitely unique.


----------



## Paradox916 (Feb 20, 2022)

That sir is one fine build! Immaculate! even all your resistors are oriented the same way! I salute you!


----------



## benny_profane (Feb 20, 2022)

Great build all around! Artwork and circuit work are killer as always. I’d been following the modification threads. Glad to hear you worked it out. Was there any change when you shorted the first half of the SLEW control in practice? That block is the heart of the circuit and does seem to have some shortfalls. I may need to revisit my build.


----------



## Bio77 (Feb 20, 2022)

benny_profane said:


> Great build all around! Artwork and circuit work are killer as always. I’d been following the modification threads. Glad to hear you worked it out. Was there any change when you shorted the first half of the SLEW control in practice? That block is the heart of the circuit and does seem to have some shortfalls. I may need to revisit my build.


Thanks!  There is a change but it didn't strike me as being superior.  You can try this for yourself pretty easily.  I have some alligator clip wires, I just connected pin one and two of the upper pot leads (the ones closest to the Attiny).


----------



## Bret608 (Feb 21, 2022)

That looks great! I love the classic movie monster theme. That's one of your hallmarks, kind of like Marvel for thewintersoldier...


----------



## ianmarks (Feb 21, 2022)

*Hey for clarification the mod that you mentioned does it affect the randomizer pitch depth or just the mn3007 chorus depth?*


----------



## Bio77 (Feb 21, 2022)

Bret608 said:


> That looks great! I love the classic movie monster theme. That's one of your hallmarks, kind of like Marvel for thewintersoldier...


Thanks Bret!  I do like a spooky pedal from time to time   Incidentally, the trannies you sent for the Dizzy Tone are in a spooky box, too.  Just need a few finishing touches before I post it.


ianmarks said:


> *Hey for clarification the mod that you mentioned does it affect the randomizer pitch depth or just the mn3007 chorus depth?*


The randomizer signal is fed into an integrator op amp stage.  The mod increases the amplitude of the signal out of that.


----------



## JamieJ (Feb 21, 2022)

This is awesome @Bio77 
I love that you are trolling @thewintersoldier in the medium of enclosure art 🤣


----------



## Bio77 (Feb 22, 2022)

JamieJ said:


> This is awesome @Bio77
> I love that you are trolling @thewintersoldier in the medium of enclosure art 🤣


Less of trolling and more hedging in case it turned out to be a stinker


----------



## Bio77 (Feb 23, 2022)

thewintersoldier said:


> I found 1 setting that was to my liking and was usable, but i never liked it with overdrive or distortion and the the deal breaker for me. Youtube demos doing their thing as usual to make everything sound better than it does. The clone theory can do this sound better than the shallow water imo.


I don't think this thing is making it on my board but it's a pretty interesting idea.  I got into it and learned some stuff. But even without the internet hype the premise of this thing is already an oversell.  

A) We've got a randomized LFO controlling a chorus with a slew control that is sent into a LP envelope filter 
B) Whoa, how does that sound?
A) Subtle


----------



## Bret608 (Feb 24, 2022)

I appreciate the honest assessment of the sound. I was interested in the concept but the demos weren't doing it for me sound-wise really. For me modulation does have to work with OD or fuzz.


----------



## jwyles90 (Mar 30, 2022)

Bio77 said:


> So, I've wanted to build this for awhile, but I was really turned off by hearing that it was a subtle effect.  I finally got the LFO section breadboarded and was able to find that lowering the C38 value increases the depth range of the modulation.   In my build I went with a 47n cap, but I think I might have overshot it, I'm thinking the 82n might have been enough.  I also toyed around with shorting out the first half of the slew pot.  On the scope it seemed that it was killing the modulation as it is turned up, but in the functional unit it seems to work fine.  At full CW it sounds like a regular chorus, towards CCW it sounds like a warped chorus and at 50% more square wave character.  I dialed in the gate as described on the forum, I am getting some pretty heavy hiss on the last 1/3rd of the pot, which maybe could be dialed out with an adjustment, but the rest of the range is very usable.  I might just call this one done.
> 
> Enclosure is no-film on a Tayda powder coat.  The Black Water is in reference to @thewintersoldier  appraisal of this circuit  I've only played with it a little, but for now, I think it's pretty cool and definitely unique.
> 
> ...


This looks awesome!! I've had this one on my list for a bit now (definitely working my way up to it). What kind of DC jack did you use? And did you just strip wires all the way to connect the 3pdt PCB to the board itself?


----------



## Bio77 (Mar 30, 2022)

jwyles90 said:


> This looks awesome!! I've had this one on my list for a bit now (definitely working my way up to it). What kind of DC jack did you use? And did you just strip wires all the way to connect the 3pdt PCB to the board itself?


https://www.taydaelectronics.com/hardware/dc-power/dc-power-jack-2-1mm-round-type-panel-mount-1.html

Those are just resistor leads. It's sometimes easier to do that versus cutting and striping short wires.


----------



## jwyles90 (Mar 31, 2022)

Bio77 said:


> https://www.taydaelectronics.com/hardware/dc-power/dc-power-jack-2-1mm-round-type-panel-mount-1.html
> 
> Those are just resistor leads. It's sometimes easier to do that versus cutting and striping short wires.


Good call! Yea that seems like it's a pretty tight fit so I'll have to try out using resistor leads myself.


----------



## Feral Feline (Mar 31, 2022)

My resisters have too-flimsy leads, 
but the diodes' and capacitors' leads work a treat.


----------

